# White mold on hash. How to kill?



## Hydrolicious (Dec 25, 2009)

I've got a quarter of bubble hash that I left out and unfortunately it seems to have grown some white fluffy stuff that I'm sure is mold.

I've got it soaking in a cup of everclear right now, but searching the web has yielded mixed reports on whether this would work or be safe.

Anyone got the honest scoop on this?


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 25, 2009)

its molding obviously because of moisture, if you put it in a pyrex pan and cook in the oven on bake this should take care of the issue. set the temp to 200 and just watch it, it should start to liquify and spread out. the more spread out it is the faster it will pull the moisture out of it

I do this with my hash oil that i extract via butane method. after you boil process to evaporate the butane, I let sit for 30min then put it in the oven on 200 to remove the miscellaneous moistures from the hash. it should finish thin and crispy. when you scrape the pan it will chip off and fly so i try to keep a piece of white paper over the pan when scrapping.

G/L happy X-Mas


----------



## Hydrolicious (Dec 25, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> its molding obviously because of moisture, if you put it in a pyrex pan and cook in the oven on bake this should take care of the issue. set the temp to 200 and just watch it, it should start to liquify and spread out. the more spread out it is the faster it will pull the moisture out of it
> 
> I do this with my hash oil that i extract via butane method. after you boil process to evaporate the butane, I let sit for 30min then put it in the oven on 200 to remove the miscellaneous moistures from the hash. it should finish thin and crispy. when you scrape the pan it will chip off and fly so i try to keep a piece of white paper over the pan when scrapping.
> 
> G/L happy X-Mas


Merry xmas to you too and thanks for your input.

This isnt hash that I made but I bought it from someone. It did not appear moist at all. I do understand there must be some moisture for mold to settle in though.

Anyways, the issue at this point is how to salvage the hash without risking my health. Is the Everclear method I am doing effective enough to be safe?

Does butane kill mold?
Ethanol?
Ice/Freezing?
Heat?
Bleach(sic!)?
Rabid Squirrels? lol

Also isnt it a bad idea to put Everclear/Alcohol in the oven? Seems like an explosion waiting to happen...

but thats just my guess


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 25, 2009)

Never used everclear so i dont know.

Is the hash pressed? just an idea but you could still use the butane method at this point *not sure the reaction the everclear will have* and then follow through with the rest of the steps. butane should dissolve everything *if its pure hash and not pressed*. this should sterilize the mold and give you plenty of time to evaporate the chemicals then bake.


----------



## Hydrolicious (Dec 25, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> Never used everclear so i dont know.
> 
> Is the hash pressed? just an idea but you could still use the butane method at this point *not sure the reaction the everclear will have* and then follow through with the rest of the steps. butane should dissolve everything *if its pure hash and not pressed*. this should sterilize the mold and give you plenty of time to evaporate the chemicals then bake.


It is pressed hash...


----------



## super2200 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hydrolicious said:


> It is pressed hash...


why didnt you just cut the mold off? surely the mold is on the outside anyway, I would think the ever clear is going to extract thc back into the alcohol. then did you plan to drink the alcohol? get it out of the alcohol and dry it back out and just cut that shit off or rub it off and smoke the rest


----------



## justiceman (Dec 25, 2009)

Once their is mold on the hash there is no turning back. It was not dried correctly as it is probably bubble hash. I could only suggest to try and scrape the mold off of the top and smoke it at your own risk. Generally speaking many would throw it away.


----------



## Hydrolicious (Dec 26, 2009)

justiceman said:


> Once their is mold on the hash there is no turning back. It was not dried correctly as it is probably bubble hash. I could only suggest to try and scrape the mold off of the top and smoke it at your own risk. Generally speaking many would throw it away.



After doing some more reading, the ethanol(95%) in everclear would kill the mold, but the spores would survive. There seems to be a consensus that one should never under any circumstances inhale mold spores.

What about ingesting? It stands to reason that people have unknowingly eaten mold without getting sick. Might it be safe to cook with it? or drink it as a green dragon shot?

Anyone done this and gotten sick?


----------



## tallpants (Nov 3, 2010)

i have some bud that has some mold and i was considering making a tincture, hoping to kill the mold with the 190 proof. thanks.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 4, 2010)

Hydrolicious said:


> I've got a quarter of bubble hash that I left out and unfortunately it seems to have grown some white fluffy stuff that I'm sure is mold.
> 
> I've got it soaking in a cup of everclear right now, but searching the web has yielded mixed reports on whether this would work or be safe.
> 
> Anyone got the honest scoop on this?


eww, yeah, break it up and DRY IT. thats really all you can do. if it is not pressed or sticky at all you can re-bubble it, but you are guaranteed to loose some.


----------

